# Identifying a bit for a profile



## blue_can (Aug 9, 2011)

Can anyone identify a profile bit to do the following profile?

saroyanlumber.com/catalog_moulding_detail.asp?sku=2254. It seems I cannot post the link as a hyperlink as apprently I need to have at least 10 posts 

The story on this is that I used this profile in maple as baseboard along with maple hardwood flooring. I did not complete all the areas of the home and worked on remodeling a bathroom first - that way i could avoid damaging the new flooring.

I've now ready to complete this and find that the source no longer makes this in maple due to lack of demand. They have agreed to mill this for me but am having a difficult time getting a firm delivery date so in the worst case am looking to possibly mill this myself. I'm not even sure if my router setup is capable of doing this although I have just ordered a power feeder from Grizzly as I thought it would be a useful addition.

Amana makes a bit for a very similar profile but not identical. I have searched and cannot find a match. Any ideas?


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Ravin, if you need a lot of lineal feet, I would find a local guy or even someone on this forum to make it for you. "To put it lightly" it'll take multiple bits and multiple passes which will take a lot of time and effort. If you found a shop with a small molder or a little Williams and Hussey machine, I could make make the profile knives that match this detail.
NorCoSaw llc. Cutters, Router Bits, Sharpening | Wix.com


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ravin, it's possible that that company makes their own knives. They may have copied that general design of that profile since many are fairly standard and very old but it doesn't mean that it will match anybody else's bit. If you do find it as a router bit you will need to make several passes to get to full depth of cut on a bit that large.

The original company will probably wait until they are in between production runs to make you some but price wise this is the cheapest option. Having Thomas or someone else make you a knife or bit will be a little costly but, on the other hand, you will have a nice profile for future use.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can send a sample of your profile to Whiteside and get a quote on a custom made bit. This is not cheap but it is a guaranteed match.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is the profile. It is a 5 3/8" moulding. Also don't forget the need for the back relief cut!

That's a rather large job for a router. The power feeder would be almost(if not totally) a necessity. A tall and quite stable fence would also be needed.

Better job for a moulding machine, IMHO.

PS... Can pretty much guarantee that Saroyan is *not* making this moulding on a router table!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Easy and quick job on a Horz.router table 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pc-1-2-SH...100888305?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20da44b0f1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH...100888306?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20da44b0f2
===


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with Bob. *If* you are going to do it on a table, a horizontal table would make it easier. Still by the time you get a custom profile bit made, buy or build a horizontal table, unless you are looking at a fairly large amount of moulding, gonna be fairly expensive. 14 ft pieces still require 28 ft of lineal space and a good bit of infeed/outfeed support. Even 8 feet will require 16 ft of space.

It's doable of course, Just want you to be aware of the issues with it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

My 1st. Horz.router table was just some MDF stock that was bolted to back of a router table and a router bolted to it quick and easy at a total cost of one dollar or so you can find Many bits to cut the profile you want to make..it may take 2 or 3 bits but they are off the rack most of the time...on you tube you can see the guy that likes to make wooden gears and see him,, he just cut off the bearings on many bits to get what he wanted to end up with....

===


Dmeadows said:


> I agree with Bob. *If* you are going to do it on a table, a horizontal table would make it easier. Still by the time you get a custom profile bit made, buy or build a horizontal table, unless you are looking at a fairly large amount of moulding, gonna be fairly expensive. 14 ft pieces still require 28 ft of lineal space and a good bit of infeed/outfeed support. Even 8 feet will require 16 ft of space.
> 
> It's doable of course, Just want you to be aware of the issues with it!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

On a planing/molding cutter... unless you have a custom molding blade set ground... then it's a composite of various standard blade sets.

The profile going from mid stock to the top is:
- beading blade
- Logosol pattern LG14T
- clover leaf
- half round

A custom blade set grind for a 2-1/2" profile (including the ground blanks) is usually around $130 for a multi-blade set


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ravin; following on from Mike and Duane's comments, absolutely go with a millwork shop's production. They may already have the profile or very very close to it in their stock, from past orders.
Buy a bunch of extra moulding; way cheaper to have them make it in one run than to come back in five years, find that they've closed shop,_ and you have to start all over again! Been there; wasn't happy._
Also, there's the issue of who owns/has possession of the knives. After you've paid them to custom grind them...they don't like to surrender possession. They want you to come back, and they want the knives in case someone _else _ needs that profile. I'm not suggesting who's in the right, that's just the way it is.
Good luck!


----------



## blue_can (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies - had not checked the forum in a while and just saw the replies. I do realize it is a tall order for router setup to mill something this size - I suppose I really need a powerful shaper to do something like this and it would be costly as well to have custom bits/knives made. In the end the company did end up milling the baseboard for me and I made sure I got enough this time to complete the house since there are sections which I will not be completing right away.

I did end up milling my own Jatoba feature strips and the T&G on the strips on my router setup and the power feeder was very useful for the long 14' runs.


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

*Ravin's baseboard followup!*



blue_can said:


> Can anyone identify a profile bit to do the following profile?
> 
> saroyanlumber.com/catalog_moulding_detail.asp?sku=2254. It seems I cannot post the link as a hyperlink as apprently I need to have at least 10 posts
> 
> ...


*Hey Ravin, with all that great input, wondered if you had found and/or gotten your baseboard completed?
Thomas*


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

blue_can said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies - had not checked the forum in a while and just saw the replies. I do realize it is a tall order for router setup to mill something this size - I suppose I really need a powerful shaper to do something like this and it would be costly as well to have custom bits/knives made. In the end the company did end up milling the baseboard for me and I made sure I got enough this time to complete the house since there are sections which I will not be completing right away.
> 
> I did end up milling my own Jatoba feature strips and the T&G on the strips on my router setup and the power feeder was very useful for the long 14' runs.


*Thats great to know, I'm sure it was a relief to have the base remilled for you. Good job on the jatoba, was there a router bit left :>) *


----------

